
Ask HN: What's the recommended way to generate access keys for my customers? - mlejva
Our users are developers that use our SDK in their apps. We need to generate a possibly set of access keys that they use to initialize our SDK.<p>The SDK is on their client-side so these access keys must be public.<p>An example of this might be the config keys that Firebase uses in their service.
======
_448
Use secure hash algorithms to generate the access keys. Input could be a
username+timestamp+long_secure_random_bytes. Then run it through base64
encoding.

OpenSSL will provide you functions for generating secure random bytes as well
as secure hashing functions.

------
verdverm
Think of it like a password or APIkey, how do you handle these?

Most people generate a (crypto) random string. (not blockchain)

